# Cutting stage (with pics)



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Hey guys, so I am 12 weeks roughly in to cutting and just wanted your opinions to see if I should change things up and if I am looking okay. Was 220 pounds before I started cutting and now at 196. Roughly what body fat % am I am now? Diet has been roughly 2000 cals, 200g Protein, 150-160g Carbs, 60g Fats. Anything you advise I should do? Go on holiday end of June, recon I will be really lean by then?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

So you've lost 4lbs in 12 weeks? 3 months? Something aint right mate!

Post your diet and training up!


----------



## brachiosaur (May 10, 2013)

Hes lost 24lbs?


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> So you've lost 4lbs in 12 weeks? 3 months? Something aint right mate!
> 
> Post your diet and training up!


No Ive lost 24lbs....


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

No idea on bf% but you will not be 'lean' by the end of June. Sorry to be the bearer of bad news mate.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Shìt, so you have lol sorry, just got back from gym an heads all over the place lol

Still, post up your diet!


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

My advise is that if you want a six pack by June you need to eat air and nothing else but air.


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

anabolik said:


> No idea on bf% but you will not be 'lean' by the end of June. Sorry to be the bearer of bad news mate.


Any advice on why? To be honest it isn't the best of photos but want suggestion, honest reasons? I wont cry haha


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Diet is....

5 Whole Eggs and 3 Slices of Wholemeal Toast

1/2 Pack Uncle Bens Basmati Rice, 2 Tins of Tuna and mixed veg

1/2 Pack Uncle Bens Rice, 200g chicken and mixed veg

300g Cottage Cheese


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

TommyFire said:


> My advise is that if you want a six pack by June you need to eat air and nothing else but air.


Advice.....Suggestions rather than eating air haha


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

You wont be REALLY lean...but you can easily get you're abs through by then...EASY.

Personally, if your just wanting to look good till you go away...maybe do 4weeks strict keto.....then last 2weeks just do carb cycling so you're used to some carbs before you go away..otherwise you will just blow up with carbs when your away.

I can go from ZERO abs to have all abs showing...and a seperation in the middle of the top 4abs...with no cardio and just diet.

Probably 200g protein, 100g fats... so simply 5meals of 40g pro,20g fats...easy.


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

anabolik said:


> No idea on bf% but you will not be 'lean' by the end of June. Sorry to be the bearer of bad news mate.


I class lean as abs starting to show through or are showing, which is what I want


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

No carbs+250mg DNP= Decent shape by June.


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

UK1989 said:


> You wont be REALLY lean...but you can easily get you're abs through by then...EASY.
> 
> Personally, if your just wanting to look good till you go away...maybe do 4weeks strict keto.....then last 2weeks just do carb cycling so you're used to some carbs before you go away..otherwise you will just blow up with carbs when your away.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate, I hate the thought of keto.... Will certainly look into it. Do think I could get to that stage just doing the diet I am doing?


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

TommyFire said:


> No carbs+250mg DNP= Decent shape by June.


Want to stay natural mate.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

rsd147 said:


> Any advice on why? To be honest it isn't the best of photos but want suggestion, honest reasons? I wont cry haha


In the pics you have no definition to your muscles and it will take longer than 6 weeks to make a decent difference at the rate you're going. You're doing well though, just keep going and see where you are by your hols.


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

anabolik said:


> In the pics you have no definition to your muscles and it will take longer than 6 weeks to make a decent difference at the rate you're going. You're doing well though, just keep going and see where you are by your hols.


Thanks mate appreciate it. See what happens. Like Ive said the photo is not the greatest because I have some definition


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

M31 said:


> limit carbs, train hard, drink water, and run like fook every day = abs for the ladies in 45 days if you stick to it


Limit carbs?....Replace with fats?


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

If you go the keto route be careful. You will lose more weight but the extra weight will be water and as soon as you start eating sh1t and drinking on holiday it'll all come back with a vengeance.

Keep doing what you're doing and maybe add in some more cardio.


----------



## owen p (Feb 25, 2009)

Eat carbs for breakfast only. fish/lean meat and veg/salad for other meals. A bit of good fats eg a few almonds! I cut right up off this mate, you see big changes in a week! Good luck and well done so far!


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

rsd147 said:


> Want to stay natural mate.


Are you competing?


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

rsd147 said:


> Want to stay natural mate.


Are you competing?


----------



## Kaiz (Nov 3, 2012)

You look good and have some good size. But you need to rip up more mate, maybe more cardio,less carbs etc


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

TommyFire said:


> Are you competing?


No mate but may do in the future.


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

georgey said:


> You look good and have some good size. But you need to rip up more mate, maybe more cardio,less carbs etc


Cheers mate


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Just bulk the fook up and hop on SD


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

owen p said:


> Eat carbs for breakfast only. fish/lean meat and veg/salad for other meals. A bit of good fats eg a few almonds! I cut right up off this mate, you see big changes in a week! Good luck and well done so far!


Is that not keto near enough?


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Was thinking actually:

Currently having 200g Protein, 40-50g Fat and 160-170g Carbs - 2000cals

Could I alternate High carb and Low carb days so say trainng days I have 200g Protein, 50g Fats and 200g Carbs and on Low days have same but have 50g carbs and slightly up my protein and take in around 1600-1700 cals on non training days?


----------

